
UTF-8: The Secret of Character Encoding  - nickb
http://htmlpurifier.org/docs/enduser-utf8.html
======
pmjordan
Okay, by this point in time, I _really_ hope that everyone on HN that needs to
know (i.e. all programmers) actually knows about Unicode and UTF-8. Finding
the right libraries for the job is pretty googlable. Are all these "UTF-8 is
awesome" articles really so relevant?

UTF-8 has been around since 1993 and has been widely used on the web and as
standard in most decent operating systems for at least 5 years, so enough
already!

